# 1997 40 hp Johnson



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Idle speed must be set with the boat in the water, in gear, engine warm
so as to avoid the symptoms you are describing. I normally do it while
tied solidly, fore and aft, to the dock for convenience and safety.
Setting idle while on flush muffs or in a bucket won't work properly
due to the difference in back pressure, caused by the water level in the mid section, when afloat.


----------

